# Internet, femenino o masculino?



## milkalove

Hola:
Mi amiga española siempre me corrige mis correos-e que le escribo en español. Me dice que no se usa el artículo definido antes de la palabra internet. 
He buscado ejemplos en google donde salen con artículo.
Ejemplo:
El internet nos ayuda mucho hoy en día. (es lo que diría yo)

Según mi amgia tiene que ser "Internet nos ayuda mucho hoy en día"

A lo mejor ambos son correctos y depende de la región y las preferencias de la gente. No sé.

¿Qué pensáis?

MUCHAS GRACIAS.


----------



## Jellby

Yo lo suelo usar sin artículo, y en caso de usar artículo no sé si prefiero el masculino o el femenino...


----------



## Nirshamay

las dos opciones están bien


----------



## diegodbs

Siempre lo uso sin artículo: "internet".


----------



## jester.

A mí mi profesore me dijo que Internet siempre va sin artículo.
Si no me equivoco en francés no tiene artículo tampoco.


----------



## psicutrinius

No sé lo que dice al respecto la RAE, pero en España por lo menos, SIEMPRE lo he visto / usado SIN artículo: "en Internet".


----------



## Flanagan

La RAE considera que debe ir en mayúscula y sin artículo.

Saludos,


----------



## Just_Wil

La RAE debe tener razón, pero he escuchado en noticieros que a veces se refieren a "la Internet". Personalmente, yo la uso sin artículo.


----------



## lazarus1907

La explicación de Flanagan es del DPD. Aquí la academia no parece haberse decidido, porque el DRAE dice que su género es ambiguo y que también se escribe con mayúscula inicial.



> Artículo nuevo.Avance de la vigésima tercera edición*
> 
> internet**.*
> 
> * 1.* amb._ Inform._ Red informática mundial, descentralizada, formada por la conexión directa entre computadoras u ordenadores mediante un protocolo especial de comunicación.
> ORTOGR. Escr. t. con may. inicial.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## AndREA22

las dos me parece que suenan bien... un poco depende del contexto en que lo uses, para olvidarte de problemas podrias omitir el artículo y quedará bien.


----------



## mces

Hola.
Según el Diccionario de Español Urgente, que antes publicaba la Agencia EFE y me imagino que ahora continúa la Fundación de Español Urgente, la norma culta dice que se escribe con mayúscula y con el artículo femenino antepuesto. Aclara que es común encontrar el término también con minúscula y sin artículo. 

Aunque yo siempre lo uso con el artículo, acepto que el contexto puede, hasta cierto punto, determinar el uso. Por ejemplo, si dices _estamos hablando de internet_, es mucho mejor utilizar el artículo. Aunque si dices _esa información la encuentras en internet_, el artículo podría ser opcional. A mi la verdad, ambas frases me suenan mejor con artículo. 

Espero que esto te ayude.


----------



## Sofia29

Yo tampoco uso artículo, pero si tuviera que elegir - y esto es lo que he escuchado - usaría "la" Internet (porque la red es femenina).


----------



## joeinsa

Las dos son usadas, por lo tanto es decision tuya cual quieres usar, tanto : La internet , como El internet, en el habla de uso diario  se usan ambos sin ningun problema ; y es decision tuya tambien si quieres usar el articulo " EL " ...En mi opinion le este articulo le da mas enfasis a la oracion...


----------



## Jellby

Por cierto, que entre la gente que yo conozco, el artículo (masculino) se usa casi sólo en tono de broma, como imitando a gente con pocos medios o cultura, que lo único que saben es que "eso del interné es mu peligroso".


----------



## pickypuck

El Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas dice que funciona a modo de nombre propio, por lo que, en el uso mayoritario de todo el ámbito hispánico se escribe con mayúscula inicial y sin artículo. Así que la respuesta a tu pregunta es que la palabra Internet no exige artículo.

El Diccionario también añade que si se usa precedido de artículo u otro determinante, es preferible usar las formas femeninas, por ser femenino el nombre genérico "red", equivalente español del inglés "net".

Así que, según el Diccionario, es mejor no utilizar artículo. Si lo utilizas, te recomiendan que sea el femenino. 

En resumen, hagas lo que hagas, no utilizar artículo o utilizarlo femenino o masculino, estará bien.

En España creo que la tendencia es a no utilizarlo, por eso nos resulta raro verlo escrito. En otros países lo raro es no utilizarlo, por eso les resulta raro a los hablantes de esas zonas no verlo. Imagino que tu amiga es española y por eso te quita los artículos.

Saludinos.

¡Olé! 8)


----------



## milkalove

GRACIAS a todos por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Maruja14

Yo estoy con Pickypuck, Internet, al menos en España se usa habitualmente sin artículo y en mayúscula como si fuese un nombre propio. Aunque la regla culta diga que es femenino, al menos a mí, me suena bastante mal "la internet".


----------



## diegodbs

*Artículo nuevo.Avance de la vigésima tercera edición*. Género ambiguo, pero yo prefiero usarlo en masculino y sin artículo*.               Internet.1.* amb._ Inform._ Red informática mundial, descentralizada, formada por la conexión directa entre computadoras u ordenadores mediante un protocolo especial de comunicación.ORTOGR. Escr. t. con may. inicial.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## deslenguada

¡Hola forer@s!
Quería comentar una cosa y que em dierais vuestras opiniones al respecto.
Ee tema es que em eh dado cuenta que usamos la palabra "Internet" si usar artículo, emplos:

A:"¿Qué estabaIs haciendo?"

B: "Estaba viendo LA elevisión."
C: "Estaba escuchando LA radio."
D: "Estaba navengando por Internet." / "Estaba en Internet" 

Otro ejemplo: "Lo buscaré en Internet."

Supongo que no usamos artículo (al menos en España) por influencia del inglés, lo cuál supongo que gramaticalmente está mal, pero el hecho es que se dice así. ¿Qué opinais?.

Por lo tanto de alguna manera parece que la palabra "Internet" carece de género, de tener alguno yo diría que sería masculino, "el Intenet" y vosotros?


*ME ACABADO DE DAR CUENTA QUE LA ENCUESTA SE PEUDE INTERPRETAR DE DOS MANERAS, DE LA FORMA EN QUE "INTERNET" SE USA Y COMO SE DEBERÍA USAR, QUE NO TIENE PORQUE SER LO MISMO, POR LO TANTO OS PEDIRÍA POR FAVOR QUE VOTEIS POR LA MANERA QUE USAIS AL HABLAR Y OPINEIS SOBRE COMO DEBERÍA DE USARSE CORRECTAMENTE (DE HABERLA).*

*TAMBIÉN ME GUSTARÍA SABER COMO SE USA EN OTROS PAÍSES HISPANOHABLANTES.*

*GRACIAS A TODOS POR VUESTRA OPINIÓN* 


Pd: Alguien me dijo que la agencia de periodismo EFE lo llama "la Internet", quizás haya alguna conexión con "la red", que si es femenino.


----------



## volky

Yo he visto que usan la Internet y el Internet indistintamente.


----------



## Inés06

Según la RAE, es de género ambiguo, así que podría ser la Internet o el Internet. A mí me gusta más en femenino, pero normalmente no le pongo artículo... Busco algo en Internet (o intenné  ).

*internet**.*
*1.* amb._ Inform._ Red informática mundial, descentralizada, formada por la conexión directa entre computadoras u ordenadores mediante un protocolo especial de comunicación.
ORTOGR. Escr. t. con may. inicial.


----------



## deslenguada

yo a veces digo de bromas "el internete" (me suena gracioso  )


----------



## deslenguada

aggg por el mensaje de volky me doy cuenta que debería haber dado al opción de "ambas, la y el." 
¿Alguien me puede ayudar para editar la encuesta?, no se como


----------



## Pumpkin72

El DPD dice que normalmente funciona como nombre propio, sin artículo y con mayúscula, y confirma tu hipótesis sobre el género femenino (de "red").

Yo creo que lo uso sin artículo y con minúscula 

PD: No escribas tan rápido, que se te cuelan faltas hasta en el título


----------



## Jellby

deslenguada said:
			
		

> Supongo que no usamos artículo (al menos en España) por influencia del inglés, lo cuál supongo que gramaticalmente está mal, pero el hecho es que se dice así. ¿Qué opinais?



Que tampoco usamos el artículo con algunos nombres propios:

Estaba viendo Tele 5
Estaba escuchando Cadena Dial (pero "la Ser" y "la Cope")
Estoy navegando por Internet


----------



## deslenguada

Si yo amenudo lo escribo con minúscula, claro si funciona con mayúcula y como nombre propio es lógico que no se use artículo, peor por otro lado es absurdo y una excepción dado que la televisión, el televisor, la radio son medio de comunicación igualmente y siguen un patón al que "Internet" en principio por su concepto debería ajustarse, no os parece?


----------



## deslenguada

Jellby said:
			
		

> Que tampoco usamos el artículo con algunos nombres propios:
> 
> Estaba viendo Tele 5
> Estaba escuchando Cadena Dial (pero "la Ser" y "la Cope")
> Estoy navegando por Internet


 
Pero eso son nombres propios de cadenas de medios de comunicación , no el medio de comunicación en si mismo, por el cuál se transmite y lo de "la Ser", "la Cope" pues se me hace más bien una manera familiar y común de llamarla como cuando la gente se refiere a una persona como "la Rosi", "la Mari", no te parece?


----------



## Pumpkin72

deslenguada said:
			
		

> Si yo amenudo lo escribo con minúscula, claro si funciona con mayúcula y como nombre propio es lógico que no se use artículo, peor por otro lado es absurdo y una excepción dado que la televisión, el televisor, la radio son medio de comunicación igualmente y siguen un patón al que "Internet" en principio por su concepto debería ajustarse, no os parece?


No son comparables. Imagínate un mundo (horrible ) en el que sólo hubiera un _ente_ de radiodifusión (TV, radio). Diríamos: "ayer estaba oyendo Radiodifusión, y decían que...".

Internet es único, singular, y parece más comprensible lo del nombre propio.

Ah, y si decimos "la Cope" o "la SER" es porque omitimos "cadena".


----------



## diegodbs

Mi voto es por Internet, sin artículo y en masculino cuando tengo que añadir algún adjetivo. No porque lo considere más o menos correcto sino porque así es como lo digo siempre.


----------



## deslenguada

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> No son comparables. Imagínate un mundo (horrible ) en el que sólo hubiera un _ente_ de radiodifusión (TV, radio). Diríamos: "ayer estaba oyendo Radiodifusión, y decían que...".
> 
> Internet es único, singular, y parece más comprensible lo del nombre propio.
> 
> Ah, y si decimos "la Cope" o "la SER" es porque omitimos "cadena".


 
si ya pensé eso de la cadena, pues será por lo que dices tu, que le damos una personalidad propia a Internet jaja , es gracioso que lo veamos así pero creo que a la vez también tengo razón en decir que es un emdio de comunicación como lo puede ser la television o la radio  en serio son el mismo concepto, sirven para comunicar, salvo que en Internet la comunicación puede ser reciproca como ahora  jeje


----------



## deslenguada

cierto, ¡¡¡buena observación!!!, como dice diego através de adjetivarlo podemos darnos cuenta de nuestra preferencia por internet como nombre femenino o masculino, para mi está claro "internet es comunicativo" 

para mi es másculino y sin artículo pero alguna vez he oído "la internet", alguien que lo use así que por favor nos de su punto de vista 

pd: por lo tanto el título del "hilo"  está mal.


----------



## Pumpkin72

deslenguada said:
			
		

> en serio son el mismo concepto, sirven para comunicar


Estrictamente hablando, los medios de comunicación serían los sitios de Internet (en general, los _proveedores de contenidos_), e Internet hace _sólo_ el papel del canal, como el aire, los repetidores y demás en el caso de la TV tradicional. En lugar de sintonizar un canal, escribes una dirección, y _mediante_ Internet, te comunicas con el sitio de esa dirección.

Pero habitualmente decimos "Internet" como si englobara todo: las redes, los servidores de información, la gente que está al otro lado tecleando...


----------



## deslenguada

De acuerdo, como si fuera más alla  Gracias.


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Yo lo digo igual que Diego, sin artículo, aunque si le pusiera uno sería masculino... cuando oigo "la internet" se me ponen los pelos de punta... lo siento  

Mei


----------



## Gévy

Vivo en Madrid y siempre halamos de Internet sin artículo. Pero cuando hablan amigos de América Latina me suelen decir LA Internet, en feminino.


----------



## deslenguada

si es la impresión que tenía y la verdad "la internet" me suena muy... , vamos que no me suena.


----------



## Jellby

deslenguada said:
			
		

> Si yo amenudo lo escribo con minúscula, claro si funciona con mayúcula y como nombre propio es lógico que no se use artículo, peor por otro lado es absurdo y una excepción dado que la televisión, el televisor, la radio son medio de comunicación igualmente y siguen un patón al que "Internet" en principio por su concepto debería ajustarse, no os parece?



Pero "la televisión" y "la radio", además del medio, son también el aparato, y quizá sea esa la forma de usarlos... Puedes decir que has visto algo en "Internet", pero también dices en "el ordenador" o en "la computadora"


----------



## deslenguada

Jellby said:
			
		

> Pero "la televisión" y "la radio", además del medio, son también el aparato, y quizá sea esa la forma de usarlos... Puedes decir que has visto algo en "Internet", pero también dices en "el ordenador" o en "la computadora"


 
no la televisión no es el aparato, el aparato es el televisor, aun que lo empleemos mal  y la radio pues puede ser las dos cosas, el medio y el aparato (el radiotransistor)


----------



## Jellby

deslenguada said:
			
		

> no la televisión no es el aparato, el aparato es el televisor, aun que lo empleemos mal



Según el DRAE:

televisión
2. f. televisor.


----------



## Maruja14

deslenguada said:
			
		

> *N*o, la televisión no es el aparato, el aparato es el televisor, *aunque* lo empleemos mal  y la radio pues puede ser las dos cosas, el medio y el aparato (el radiotransistor)


 
Según la defición de la RAE:

*televisión**.*(De _tele-_ y _visión_).*1.* f. Transmisión de imágenes a distancia mediante ondas hercianas.*2.* f. *televisor.**3.* f. Emisora de *televisión.*

Sirve para las dos cosas. No lo empleamos mal. En España, creo que es la forma normal de decirlo.


----------



## lazarus1907

Yo lo he usado siempre sin artículo, y si tengo que usar adjetivos, me decanto por el masculino. Supongo que si la RAE hubiera dictado desde mucho antes cuál es la manera de decirlo, sería mucho más probable que todos lo dijéramos igual. Ahora es un poco tarde.


----------



## volky

Muchos dicen La Internet, refieréndose a La Red de Internet.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Yo digo, uso y a veces escribo adjetivos masculinos para Internet, aunque confieso que hoy me he enterado de que se escribe con mayúscula 
Saludos


----------



## Alundra

Yo voto por "sin artículo".

Con artículo me suena fatal. Entiendo que en otras zonas sea normal "el internet" o "la internet"... pero yo lo veo muy extraño.

Alundra.


----------



## Maruja14

Alundra said:
			
		

> Yo voto por "sin artículo".
> 
> Con artículo me suena fatal. Entiendo que en otras zonas sea normal "el Internet" o "la Internet"... pero yo lo veo muy extraño.
> 
> Alundra.


 
Estoy de acuerdo, sín artículo y con mayúscula. Si va con artículo ¿debería ir en minúscula?


----------



## Alundra

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo, sín artículo y con mayúscula. Si va con artículo ¿debería ir en minúscula?


 
Imagino que minúscula, eso es error mío  , voy a editar el otro mensaje.

Alundra.


----------



## Maruja14

Alundra said:
			
		

> Imagino que minúscula, eso es error mío  , voy a editar el otro mensaje.
> 
> Alundra.


 
Creo que te pasa como a mí, que siempre lo ponemos con mayúscula y sin artículo y cuando le pones el artículo no funciona. 

Es que realmente creo que es un nombre propio o que así se considera.


----------



## Carlos Palomera

Hola a todos,

¿Cuál de las dos frases es la correcta, 

"por el uso del internet"   o  "por el uso de la Internet"?

Me hicieron la sugerencia de reemplazar la primera frase por la segunda, y pues me quedó la duda.  
Agradezco sus comentarios y ayuda al respecto.

Carlos Palomera


----------



## ampurdan

Pues la verdad es que en España se usa sin artículo: "por el uso de Internet", así que no te habría sabido decir qué género usar. He mirado en el DPD, y pone que el uso general es ese, como si fuese un nombre propio, pero que puestos a utilizar un artículo, mejor el femenino, porque el equivalente de "net" en español es "red".


----------



## Honeypum

En Argentina también se usa sin artículo.


----------



## Maruja14

Hola Carlos:

Aquí tienes unas cuantas opiniones sobre el tema:

INTERNET, palabra sin artículo.

Saludos.


----------



## Maruja14

Y aquí otras cuantas más:

exige articulo definido "internet" o no


----------



## Carlos Palomera

Muchisimas gracias a todos.  Bastante ilustrativas las dos ultimas referencias.

Aceptaré el uso de "la Internet" en el escrito (aunque lo prefiero sin artículo, jeje), dado que la corrección proviene de una compañera de trabajo en un escrito en el que aparecemos como coautores.  Y como parece no haber consenso al respecto...   Gracias nuevamente.

Por cierto, y disculpando la ignorancia,  he visto DPD varias veces.  Soy prácticamente nuevo en el foro y me tomaría bastante tiempo (aunque  estoy haciéndolo) revisar  escritos y mensajes anteriores.   ¿"DPD es el acrónimo de Diccionario de palabras difíciles?

Gracias


----------



## lazarus1907

Ya puestos...


> *Internet*. [...] Funciona a modo de nombre propio, por lo que, en el uso mayoritario de todo el ámbito hispánico, se escribe con mayúscula inicial y sin artículo: _«Instalarán cabinas públicas con acceso a Internet»_. [...] Si se usa precedido de artículo u otro determinante, es preferible usar las formas femeninas (_la, una,_ etc.), por ser femenino el nombre genérico _red,_ equivalente español del inglés _net. _[...] En español es voz aguda ([internét]), por lo que debe evitarse la pronunciación esdrújula [ínternet], que corresponde al inglés.
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## ieracub

Carlos Palomera said:


> ¿"DPD es el acrónimo de Diccionario de palabras difíciles?Gracias


  Es el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas.

www.rae.es -> Consulte el _DPD_ en línea

Saludos.


----------



## Maruja14

Carlos Palomera said:


> Por cierto, y disculpando la ignorancia, he visto DPD varias veces. Soy prácticamente nuevo en el foro y me tomaría bastante tiempo (aunque estoy haciéndolo) revisar escritos y mensajes anteriores. ¿"DPD es el acrónimo de Diccionario de palabras difíciles?
> 
> Gracias


 
Más o menos viene a ser eso  , es el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas, de la RAE (Real Academia Española).

De todas las opciones posibles, precisamente la que menos me gusta es la del femenino, aunque el DPD diga lo contrario


----------



## Carlos Palomera

Caray,  me fascina este foro.  Respuestas rápidas, inteligentes, y sobre todo fundamentadas.
Viva nuestro idioma, variado y siempre evolucionando! (no me acuerdo del código ascii para el inicio de la exclamación, _sorry)_

Gracias.  Justo con la respuesta de Lazarus1907, vi que venía con el vínculo al DPD.


----------



## Maruja14

Carlos Palomera said:


> (no me acuerdo del código ascii para el inicio de la exclamación, _sorry)_


 
Alt+161 (que si no Lazarus se pone muy nervioso)


----------



## zahret el zenbak

Hola amigos:
Quería saber sus opiniones acerca de poner un artículo determinado antes de la palabra "Internet".
Por ejemplo: Conferencia sostenida a través *del Internet?*
¿O se quita este artículo?
Muchas gracias de antemeno.
Zahra


----------



## Lillita

Hola:

Tu pregunta es muy interesante porque ni siquiera los hispanohablantes lo saben a punto fijo. Algunos van a decir que _"internet"_ es un sustantivo _femenino_, algunos van a decir que es _masculino_, y todavía otros van a decir que tienes que usar esa palabra _sin artículo_.  
Por si acaso, checa ese link; se trata de la misma duda.
Yo siempre digo "el internet" porque a mí me suena bien así.

¡A ver qué dicen los nativos!

Saluditos


----------



## mirx

zahret el zenbak said:


> Hola amigos:
> Quería saber sus opiniones acerca de poner un artículo determinado antes de la palabra "Internet".
> Por ejemplo: Conferencia sostenida a través *del Internet?*
> ¿O se quita este artículo?
> Muchas gracias de antemeno.
> Zahra


 
No, no se puede quitar. Es correcto así como lo has enunciado.


----------



## Lillita

Los españoles de España lo usan sin artículo. Me di cuenta de que los mexicanos lo consideran un sustantivo masculino. Pero realmente el uso del artículo de esta palabra varia de país para país.


----------



## Andrea P

la internet en mi computadora y el internet en mi compurador??

tiene eso algo que ver, puesto que he escuchado muchas personas decir de las dos formas: 

tambien la internet de mi computador y el internet de mi computadora??

es femenino o masculino??


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola Andrea,

Buena pregunta. Aunque es muy común escuchar y decir *el* internet, creo que lo correcto sería *la* internet, ya que estamos hablando de *la* red.

Saludos,


----------



## rocstar

Hola.
Esto aparece en el DPD:
*Internet*. ‘Red mundial de computadoras u ordenadores interconectados mediante un protocolo especial de comunicación’. Funciona a modo de nombre propio, por lo que, en el uso mayoritario de todo el ámbito hispánico, se escribe con mayúscula inicial y sin artículo: _«Instalarán cabinas públicas con acceso a Internet»_ (_Nacional_ [Ven.] 10.4.97); _«Los adictos a Internet hablan sobre sus ventajas sin fin»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 26.1.97). Si se usa precedido de artículo u otro determinante, es preferible usar las formas femeninas (_la, una,_ etc.), por ser femenino el nombre genérico _red,_ equivalente español del inglés _net:_ _«Nadie puede asegurar cómo será *la* Internet del futuro»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 15.6.97). En español es voz aguda ([internét]), por lo que debe evitarse la pronunciación esdrújula 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</IMG>[ínternet], que corresponde al inglés.
Rocstar


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá es el internet en mi computadora. 

Uy, nos cruzamos, Rocstar. Ya borré lo del DPD.


----------



## Basalo

De acuerdo con ERASMO GALENO.


----------



## chics

Yo estoy muy lejos, donde hablamos de ordenador, por ejemplo... y tal vez por eso, en mi entorno, el uso es diferente. Se puede hablar de _la red_, o incluso he visto_ la Red_ (y eso es sin duda Internet), pero la palabra Internet se usa sin artículo, ni femenino ni masculino. Por ejemplo, _he colgado mis fotos en un sitio de Internet_.

En cuanto al género, sólo se aprecia entonces al adjetivarlo. El criterio no es "en inglés significa algo así como _intermalla_, y como en castellano eso es femenino..." sino algo más intuitivo, como tiene la pinta de algo masculino (como carnet, chalet, cabaret, caset, etc.) pues masculino: _Internet es práctico_. Si se llamara "Interneta", se usaría más el femenino, supongo. 

La ventaja es que nadie tiene que filosofar sobre si es mejor traducción _red_ o _malla_ (luego femenino) o bien _entramado_ o _tejido _(masculino, pues). Ni siquiera hay que saber inglés.


----------



## SpiceMan

Yo estoy más lejos pero vengo de más cerca, donde hablamos de computadora... e igual le meto adjetivos masculinos y por las mismas razones.


----------



## Ube

Hola:
Aquí en España se suele decir "internet" sin artículo: En mi casa tengo conexión a internet". En los medios escritos se suele seguir la recomendación de la RAE y se escribe "la internet", pero no se asienta esta forma en el uso del pueblo.
Saludos.


----------



## Felerdunguis

La internet, ya que su definición dice que es una red.


----------



## Aviador

Hola.

Me puse a pensar en qué forma se da el género de _internet_ en Chile y creo que normalmente no usamos artículo, decimos sólo «ya instalé internet», «lo encontré en internet»; al menos, no pude recordar el caso en que lo usemos. Sin embargo, hice una pequeña y rápida encuesta entre los colegas que estaban por aquí y todos ellos prefirieron el género femenino ( yo me incluyo) si hubiera que usarlo. Debo aclarar, eso sí, que todos ellos también hablan inglés y quizá eso influya.
También por aquí se oye _la red_ y _la web_.

Me gustaría saber la opinión de otros chilenos.

Saludos


----------



## SpiceMan

Puede ser que se escuche más la internet que el internet. (Creo que en todos lados el 99,99999% de las veces se dice sin artículo, pero no me refiero a eso).

Pero para decir que el servicio es caro... yo digo "internet es caro", para decir que la velocidad no es de mi agrado, digo "no sé qué pasa que hoy internet anda lento".

Buscando "internet lento" en google hay 20400 resultados.
Buscando "internet lenta" hay 16300... la mayoría en portugués.
Si buscamos en castellano, 15800 para "internet lento" y 5280 para "internet lenta". "Internet caro", 2440. "Internet cara", 254.

No digo que "la internet" esté mal. Pero me parece que más allá de lo que recomiende la RAE, el uso es minoritario en femenino.

PD: Para mí decir que internet es femenino porque es "un*a* red" tiene tanta validez como decir que un carnet es femenino porque es "un*a* tarjet*a*".


----------



## ieracub

Hola:

Opino igual que aviador. Por acá no es frecuente que se use el artículo, pero cuando se hace, es el femenino el elegido.

Pero entre _computador_ y _computadora, _nos quedamos con el masculino.

Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

SpiceMan said:


> Puede ser que se escuche más la internet que el internet. (Creo que en todos lados el 99,99999% de las veces se dice sin artículo, pero no me refiero a eso).
> 
> Pero para decir que el servicio es caro... yo digo "internet es caro", para decir que la velocidad no es de mi agrado, digo "no sé qué pasa que hoy internet anda lento".
> 
> Buscando "internet lento" en google hay 20400 resultados.
> Buscando "internet lenta" hay 16300... la mayoría en portugués.
> Si buscamos en castellano, 15800 para "internet lento" y 5280 para "internet lenta". "Internet caro", 2440. "Internet cara", 254.
> 
> No digo que "la internet" esté mal. Pero me parece que más allá de lo que recomiende la RAE, el uso es minoritario en femenino.
> 
> PD: Para mí decir que internet es femenino porque es "un*a* red" tiene tanta validez como decir que un carnet es femenino porque es "un*a* tarjet*a*".



Sí, SpiceMan. Lo que yo quise decir es que, como normalmente no usamos el artículo, es difícil saber qué género se prefiere para la palabra _internet_ en un rápido repaso mental como el que yo hice.
En cuanto a la determinación del género, creo que más validez tiene el hecho de que _net_ en inglés equivalga a _red_ en castellano que la analogía que haces con _carnet_ (o carné) y _tarjeta_. Aquí, el género lo establece el origen francés de la palabra, idioma en el que _carnet_ es de género masculino.

Saludos


----------



## falbala84

Como dice Ube, aquí se suele usar si artículo, aunque lo cierto es que yo digo, por ejemplo, "Internet está caído", y no "caída"


----------



## Andrea P

Muchas gracias. Aunque no se si me acostumbre a decirlo sin articulo.


----------



## joe-joe

milkalove said:


> Hola:
> Mi amiga española siempre me corrige mis correos-e que le escribo en español. Me dice que no se usa el artículo definido antes de la palabra internet.
> He buscado ejemplos en google donde salen con artículo.
> Ejemplo:
> El internet nos ayuda mucho hoy en día. (es lo que diría yo)
> 
> Según mi amgia tiene que ser "Internet nos ayuda mucho hoy en día"
> 
> A lo mejor ambos son correctos y depende de la región y las preferencias de la gente. No sé.
> 
> ¿Qué pensáis?
> 
> El articulo definido para internet es "la" "La Internet" porque se refiere a la red mundial de "www" luego red es femenino y por consiguiente la red = la internet
> 
> MUCHAS GRACIAS.


----------



## fuzionlatina

Hola Trabajo como traductora y me gustaría opinar en este tema, para mi sin articulo esta bien la mayor parte del tiempo pero a veces cuando la frase lo pide elijo "el" en vez de "la" me explico

Estoy hablando por el teléfono, estoy en el teléfono
Estoy en el Internet, estoy buscando algo en Internet

Es un servicio que domina la raíz de la señal (el servicio telefónico o el servicio de Internet), aunque cuando estas en "el" teléfono, hablas por una vía o línea telefónica ( lo cual vendría siendo femenino) el hecho de que teléfono es masculino y decimos: "estoy en el teléfono" y no decimos "estoy en la teléfono" 

Hoy en día el Internet es un mundo de información virtual accesible a todos por eso lo veo como masculino.


Gracias


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo también lo uso sin artículo, aunque hay veces que uso el:

Me cortaron el Internet.
Estaba en Internet platicando con...
Lo leí en Internet.
El Internet es una muy buena manera...
La conocí por/en Internet.


----------



## MOMO2

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
Hola.
En el mundo de habla hispana, cuando se refieren a ... internet ¿lo consideran masculino? o ¿la consideran femenina?

Ya he tenido en cuenta de que "net" significa "red" y que red es femenino, mas lo he visto en los dos géneros.

Gracias


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá es el Internet. Pero en otros lugares es la Internet.


----------



## hosec

Lo que dice el DRAE:

*internet**.*


*1. **amb*. Red informática mundial, descentralizada, formada...



Pues eso: el internet o la internet (o el Internet o la Internet).


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Aquí la aclaración, del DPD:
*Internet*. ‘Red mundial de computadoras u ordenadores interconectados mediante un protocolo especial de comunicación’. Funciona a modo de nombre propio, por lo que, en el uso mayoritario de todo el ámbito hispánico, se escribe con mayúscula inicial y sin artículo: _«Instalarán cabinas públicas con acceso a Internet»_ (_Nacional_ [Ven.] 10.4.97); _«Los adictos a Internet hablan sobre sus ventajas sin fin»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 26.1.97). Si se usa precedido de artículo u otro determinante, es preferible usar las formas femeninas (_la, una,_ etc.), por ser femenino el nombre genérico _red,_ equivalente español del inglés _net:_ _«Nadie puede asegurar cómo será la Internet del futuro»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 15.6.97). En español es voz aguda ([internét]), por lo que debe evitarse la pronunciación esdrújula 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[ínternet], que corresponde al inglés.

Saludos


----------



## miguel89

Acá se usan ambos, aunque con artículo masculino suena un tanto rústico.


----------



## XiaoRoel

A mí esto del inglés y el español como que no me casan. Siempre a nivel coloquial o escrito uso *la Red*, pero si tengo que usar _Internet,_ lo normal es _ahorrarme el artículo_ o, como bien dice la Academia (que no sirva esto de precedente), _con el artículo femenino_ pues *red* (_net_) es femenina.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

¿ Y dice algo la Academia sobre la concordancia de los adjetivos con Internet?

Internet está ¿malo?/¿mala? para la salud.

Yo creo que Internet sigue la tendencia actual en el español, al menos en España, de que los extranjerismos, excepto los que terminan en a ( y no todos) se convierten en masculinos.

Yo suelo oír "Internet es bueno, malo etc."


----------



## MOMO2

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Yo suelo oír "Internet es bueno, malo etc."


 
¿No se equivocarán?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

MOMO2 said:


> ¿No se equivocarán?


 
Ese es el eterno tema.
La Academia puede empeñarse en una razón etimológica o lo que sea, pero el pueblo lo dice de otro modo.
¿Quién tiene razón?
La Academia dice que su género es ambiguo, con lo cual, salvo aclaración expresa sobre los adjetivos, se pueden usar las dos formas, masculina y femenina aunque en el caso del artículo recomienda "la".
Por eso he preguntado si recomienda algo sobre los adjetivos.
Independientemente de lo que pueda recomendar, lo cierto es que en España el uso mayoritario es masculino


----------



## litelchau

En cuanto al artículo, coincido con Xiao: sin artículo:

_He encontrado este artículo en internet._
_He comprado el libro por internet._

En cuanto a los adjetivos, suele oírse el masculino, desoyendo la recomendación académica:

_Internet es utilísimo._
_Internet puede ser negativo si no se usa correctamente_.


----------



## chics

Hay muchas palabras que en una lengua son femeninas y, al castellanizarse, cambian de género, por ejemplo "felafel". Yo no conozco a nadie que diga "una felafel poco hecha" porque en árabe un felafel es una albóndiga, y albóndiga es femenino y la palabra de la que viene en árabe (que al contrario del inglés, es una lengua con género en los sustantivos) también. Suena absurdo y ridículo. También lo es para palabras del inglés y en concreto para "internet".

"Internet" en la lógica de la lengua castellana, al ser una palabra "extraña" que no acaba en "a", puede "sonar" más a masculino, y aún lo haría más si acabara en "o". Así es en España al menos. El hecho de que se le puedan buscar sinónimos o palabras más autóctonas que quieran significar lo mismo y que sean femeninas no significa nada ¿acaso "un marrón" es femenino porqie "mierda" también lo es?

Que en algunos lugares de América se use en femenino es una cosa, tan válida como hacerlo en masculino, pero no lo querais justificar con argumentos que no tienen sentido.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo no soy americano y siempre pondría, en caso de ponerlo, el artículo en femenino, por la referencia semántica _net/red_. _El internet_ me suena vulgar e inculto.


----------



## Obnubilado

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​

¿'internet' es un sustantivo masculino o feminino en castellano?

Lo he visto las dos maneras, a ver como es el costumbre entre los hispanohablantes.


----------



## ccs1

En España lo solemos utilizar en masculino pero, no se dice "el internet" (suena un poco raro), pero si dices internet va lento por ejemplo.


----------



## cocuyo

Internet se nota como sustantivo femenino en varios diccionarios, pero la costumbre entre hispanohablantes no confirma eso. Si lo buscas en la Internet, encuentras entre cuatro y cinco millones de sendos generos. 'Costumbre', sin embargo, es feminino.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Del DPD:

*Internet*. ‘Red mundial de computadoras u ordenadores interconectados mediante un protocolo especial de comunicación’. Funciona a modo de nombre propio, por lo que, en el uso mayoritario de todo el ámbito hispánico, se escribe con mayúscula inicial y sin artículo: _«Instalarán cabinas públicas con acceso a Internet»_ (_Nacional_ [Ven.] 10.4.97); _«Los adictos a Internet hablan sobre sus ventajas sin fin»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 26.1.97). Si se usa precedido de artículo u otro determinante, es preferible usar las formas femeninas (_la, una,_ etc.), por ser femenino el nombre genérico _red,_ equivalente español del inglés _net:_ _«Nadie puede asegurar cómo será la Internet del futuro»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 15.6.97). En español es voz aguda ([internét]), por lo que debe evitarse la pronunciación esdrújula [ínternet], que corresponde al inglés.


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## TIGER1050

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Del DPD:
> 
> *Internet*. ‘Red mundial de computadoras u ordenadores interconectados mediante un protocolo especial de comunicación’. Funciona a modo de nombre propio, por lo que, en el uso mayoritario de todo el ámbito hispánico, se escribe con mayúscula inicial y sin artículo: _«Instalarán cabinas públicas con acceso a Internet»_ (_Nacional_ [Ven.] 10.4.97); _«Los adictos a Internet hablan sobre sus ventajas sin fin»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 26.1.97). Si se usa precedido de artículo u otro determinante, es preferible usar las formas femeninas (_la, una,_ etc.), por ser femenino el nombre genérico _red,_ equivalente español del inglés _net:_ _«Nadie puede asegurar cómo será la Internet del futuro»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 15.6.97). En español es voz aguda ([internét]), por lo que debe evitarse la pronunciación esdrújula [ínternet], que corresponde al inglés.
> 
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Pues me parece muy bien lo que diga el diccionario, pero yo jamás he escuchado a nadie en España decir "la Internet", me suena tan raro como si alguien dijese "la ordenador" o "la portátil".
YO creo que se usa más simplemente "Internet" sin ningún artículo, así por ejemplo la frase "nadie puede asegurar cómo será LA Internet del futuro", yo diría "nadie puede asegurar cómo será Internet en el futuro".
Saludos.


----------



## Obnubilado

Gracias a todos

Eso de no utilizar el artículo me parece raro. En inglés es siempre 'The internet'. Como en español se utilizan tanto los articulos cuando no se utilizan en inglés....como..... I listen to music.....escucho la música...y tantos otros ejemplos, es raro que Internet vaya siempre sin 'el' o 'la'. (no estoy diciendo que no os crea, sólo que me parece estraño, ¡como Internet fuese un país o algo así!)


----------



## Dama de noche

TIGER1050 said:


> Pues me parece muy bien lo que diga el diccionario, pero yo jamás he escuchado a nadie en España decir "la Internet", me suena tan raro como si alguien dijese "la ordenador" o "la portátil".
> YO creo que se usa más simplemente "Internet" sin ningún artículo, así por ejemplo la frase "nadie puede asegurar cómo será LA Internet del futuro", yo diría "nadie puede asegurar cómo será Internet en el futuro".
> Saludos.



Pero eso es lo que dice el DPD, que se usa sin artículo y que, en todo caso, con el artículo en femenino: la (red) Internet. Yo sí que he leído "la Internet" escrito por gente de América.



Obnubilado said:


> Gracias a todos
> 
> Eso de no utilizar el artículo me parece raro. En inglés es siempre 'The  internet'. Como en español se utilizan tanto los articulos cuando no se  utilizan en inglés....como..... I listen to music.....escucho la  música...y tantos otros ejemplos, es raro que Internet vaya siempre sin  'el' o 'la'. (no estoy diciendo que no os crea, sólo que me parece  estraño, ¡como Internet fuese un país o algo así!)



Pero es que es un nombre propio, es como si dices "Zara abre una nueva tienda en xxx" o "he ido a Zara a comprar".


----------



## TIGER1050

Dama de noche said:


> Pero eso es lo que dice el DPD, que se usa sin artículo y que, en todo caso, con el artículo en femenino: la (red) Internet. Yo sí que he leído "la Internet" escrito por gente de América.
> 
> 
> 
> Pero es que es un nombre propio, es como si dices "Zara abre una nueva tienda en xxx" o "he ido a Zara a comprar".


 
Yo lo que he dicho es que me suena rarísimo, que en Epaña un nativo español diga "LA Internet", sí en cambio se usa el "LA" cuando se habla de "La RED" refiriéndose a Internet. Pero "LA Internet" nunca se lo he oído a un nativo español.
Saludos.


----------



## juandiego

Obnubilado said:


> ¡como *si* Internet fuese un país o algo así!



Creo que has dado en el clavo, Obnubilado. Funciona así. Es como llamar a un área virtual por su nombre propio.
_Estoy en Internet/Irlanda
Me encanta deambular por Internet/Irlanda._

Estoy de acuerdo con Tiger1050 en que en la mayoría de las veces que se menciona Internet es en masculino..
_Internet es aburridísim*o*_.

No obstante, expresiones como: _La gran Internet del futuro incluirá servicios insopechados hasta el momento_, no me suenan extrañas, aunque en masculino: _El gran Internet ..._ tampoco.


----------



## Señor K

Yo por lo menos lo escribo sin artículo... pero si se me obligara, lo haría con el masculino.

Lo que no me quedó claro (porque cada uno tiene su versión) es si se escribe con mayúscula o no. Para mí, es con minúscula, pero no sé si estoy en la minoría...


----------



## caniho

En España solía decirse la internet, nombre común femenino. Cuando el nombre salió de las universidades y se fue popularizando, perdió el artículo y se convirtió en nombre propio, Internet. Después surgieron las tarifas planas y la gente se conectó en masa. Fue cuando empezó a oirse el internet, propio al principio de la gente más inculta y que funciona básicamente como la televisión sólo que en masculino. Hoy en día cada vez se usa más la concordancia masculina y dice el internet para referirse a la conexión e Internet para el contenido.


----------



## Agró

Internet es del género tonto, o sea, ni fu ni fa.


----------



## cristalito

El Banco de datos (CRAE) de la RAE tiene registrado también internet con minúscula con el artículo el o sin artículo.

Imagine que un buen día recibe una carta de su proveedor de acceso a internet comunicándole que a partir de la fecha podrá enviar un máximo de dos mensajes de correo electrónico diarios, y que en caso de sobrepasar la cifra deberá pagar por cada mensaje.

Muchos entendemos que vivimos un momento de ruptura, semejante al del Renacimiento o de fines del Siglo XVIII, en el cual *el* internet y la aviación vendrán a hacer las veces de la imprenta, el astrolabio y la máquina de vapor. 


Es cuestión de preferencia escribir con o sin el artículo (femenino o masculino) y mayúscula o minúscula, excepto cuando internet va al inicio de la oracion y sin articulo se escribe con mayuscula.


----------



## Irama

Los hispanohablantes solemos referirnos a Internet como si fuera un nombre propio, no un sustantivo. Lo cual no me parece correcto. En inglés siempre dicen "the Internet", y a veces por televisión veo que traducen como "la Internet" . Lo cual también me parece correcto si imaginamos que están nombrando "la Interred". Probablemente si hubiera sido traducido así, literalmente,  como "Interred", diríamos "la Interred". En cambio decimos "la Intranet" de una empresa.


----------



## solysombra

Irama said:


> Los hispanohablantes solemos referirnos a Internet como si fuera un nombre propio, no un sustantivo. Lo cual no me parece correcto. En inglés siempre dicen "the Internet", y a veces por televisión veo que traducen como "la Internet" . Lo cual también me parece correcto si imaginamos que están nombrando "la Interred". Probablemente si hubiera sido traducido así, literalmente, como "Interred", diríamos "la Interred". En cambio decimos "la Intranet" de una empresa.


 
Bueno... si todos opinan, yo también quiero opinar. Irama, me sacaste las palabras de la boca, justo que quería inventar la palabra Interred... Porque después de leer muchos mensajes caí en la cuenta de que InterNET es interred. Entonces digo, haciendo una rica ensalada con todo lo que leí y escuché:

Con artículo o sin artículo con mayúscula o con minúscula, no me molesta; que se tomen todas estas formas como correctas y yo las uso según lo que me parece estéticamente en cada caso.

Para artículo me gusta más el masculino: El internet, como dijeran por ahí como carnet o cabaret. Por una cuestión de costumbre y de cómo suena. El que quiera decir que es la internet, porque net es red, y red es femenino (aparte de dárselas de culto), que diga interred. La Interred me parece perfecto, y una forma de traducirlo al fin.


----------



## poetpenpassion

¡Hola! Nosotros, en Rusia, decimos así: si usamos solamente la palabra Internet, la ponemos en el género masculino. Si usamos palabras la red, la telaraña mundial, la ponemos en el género femenino. O sea, se dice, por ejemplo:" En la red de Internet (en la telaraña mundial) se puede encontrar cualquier cosa. En ella  hay de todo." "En internet (en él) hay tantos artículos interesantes". Yelena.


----------



## solysombra

poetpenpassion said:


> ¡Hola! Nosotros, en Rusia, decimos así: si usamos solamente la palabra Internet, la ponemos en el género masculino. Si usamos palabras la red, la telaraña mundial, la ponemos en el género femenino. O sea, se dice, por ejemplo:" En la red de Internet (en la telaraña mundial) se puede encontrar cualquier cosa. En ella hay de todo." "En internet (en él) hay tantos artículos interesantes". Yelena.


 
Pero tienen un problema menos porque no tienen artículos determinantes ni indeterminantes ¿no?


----------



## poetpenpassion

No, no los tenemos. Usted tiene toda la razón. Pero tenemos la conjugación. V internetye, k internetu, internétom; v setí Internet (en la red de Internet) etc. Yelena.


----------



## solysombra

poetpenpassion said:


> No, no los tenemos. Usted tiene toda la razón. Pero tenemos la conjugación. V internetye, k internetu, internétom; v setí Internet (en la red de Internet) etc. Yelena.


 
Perdón que me meta en lo que no sé... Pero creo que se llama declinación (como en latín - Dativo, acusativo y todo eso).


----------



## poetpenpassion

No es nada grave, ¡no se preocupe usted! ¿Declinación? ¡Gracias! ¡No lo sabía! Usted es muy amable. Yelena.


----------



## Serafín33

Me parece interesantísimo cómo el DRAE marca la palabra «Internet» con género ambiguo:


> *internet**.*
> *1. *amb. Red informática mundial, descentralizada, formada por la conexión directa entre computadoras u ordenadores mediante un protocolo especial de comunicación.
> ORTOGR. Escr. t. con may. inicial.


http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=Internet

Con gran confianza puedo asegurar a cualquiera que en El Salvador la palabra tiene únicamente género masculino. El Internet, el Internet, el Internet. (También oigo bastante la forma apocopada «el inter». )

¿En qué regiones se usa con género femenino?

He encontrado este tema que trata del mismo tema  y me parece interesante que muchos de los latinoamericanos mencionen el uso de la palabra con género femenino, y que se mencione que «la lengua culta» prefiere el uso del género femenino. La lengua culta de El Salvador no parece acatar esto en todo caso... Algo también interesante: la insistencia de varios en que no se usa el artículo antes de la palabra...


----------

